# Stuck Power Button



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

My power button is sticking all the time now. When i want to turn the screen off, it just goes to the reboot menu. Screen on works fine, just have to press the button pretty hard. just wondering if there is a trick i can do or somehow take my D2G apart to fix this.


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

You can install MIUI or CM7.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Dark Cricket said:


> You can install MIUI or CM7.
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


Obviously. But how does that help? Amd im already on CM anyway

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

You can change camera button to turn screen on/off

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You have 3 options.

1. use shake and lock from the market.

2. Use screen off and lock from the market. (Its a Widget)

3. Use button remapper to map your camera button (or other button) to as act as the power button. Its not on the market. (Google is your friend)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> You have 3 options.
> 
> 1. use shake and lock from the market.
> 
> ...


Ill try it. Have a DX ive been using but i miss the hard keyboard.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

clouse2013 said:


> Ill try it. Have a DX ive been using but i miss the hard keyboard.


S just wanna make sure. Did this work out for ya? I have a DX (My only phone) also and I used button remapper on it once before.


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> S just wanna make sure. Did this work out for ya? I have a DX (My only phone) also and I used button remapper on it once before.


Couldn't get button remapper to work. Says it doesn't work on d2. Don't know if that means d2g as well.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

button remapper is working for me
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=850464
Sent from my Droid 2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree with the earlier post about 'screen off and lock' in Android market. It does not play too well with Stock GB, but works great with these other ROMS. I use it as a shortcut on my homescreen, then use ADW EX Launcher to adjust rows columns to get it at center of screen. Then edit it to a transparent icon, and delete name, again using ADW EX. Tap center of screen, it's off. I even use the screen off animation even though most of these come with TV off animation already.

OR, what about 'Button Saviour' also in the Market??

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------

